# Pompano fishing tomorrow ?



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody else going tomorrow ?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Anybody else going tomorrow ?


If the wind is okay I might explore P'cola Beach on my boat.

But it seems I catch fish mostly in clear but turbulent water. A stiff North wind usually means clear but still water along the beach.

I have better luck with some wave action.

Jim


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ditto above. My ideal pomp conditions are building surf that hasnt quite muddied yet.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Ditto above. My ideal pomp conditions are building surf that hasnt quite muddied yet.


:thumbup:!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I would go. Tomorrow Through next tuesday or so should be the best conditions we've seen in a week or so, and improving each day. You never know until you go, and it's a hell of a lot better than sitting around the house and regretting not making the trip!! I may be interested in going, but I won't be making that call until tomorrow.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It"s not my ideal situation either , but it"s my last day off for a week ! So , I "m fishing. Probably not doing much catching ,but fishing.


----------

